# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Tunnusten aktivointi

## Vereora

Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä JLF.fi sivuston uuden käyttäjän rekisteröimän tunnuksen hyväksyntään?
Ei siinä kestänyt kuin noin 9 kuukautta.  :Laughing:

----------


## TKoskinen

> Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä JLF.fi sivuston uuden käyttäjän rekisteröimän tunnuksen hyväksyntään?
> Ei siinä kestänyt kuin noin 9 kuukautta.


Itselläni kesti hyväksymisessä reilut 7 kuukautta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Star 701

> Itselläni kesti hyväksymisessä reilut 7 kuukautta



Itselläni kesti käyttäjätunnuksen aktivoinnissa suunnilleen samanverran aikaa. Tein tunnukset muistaakseni viimevuoden puolella syyskuussa, ja ajattelin että mikähän tässä oikein nyt kestää kuin näin tuhottoman kauan kestää aktivointi. Mutta lopulta tämänvuoden puolella tunnukset aktivoitiin. 

Itse toivoisin ainakin, että tunnusten "hyväksymistä" hieman nopeutettaisiin.. Naapurifoorumilla tunnustenhyväksyntä tapahtuu vähän nopeammin..

----------


## niinekas

> Itselläni kesti käyttäjätunnuksen aktivoinnissa suunnilleen samanverran aikaa. Tein tunnukset muistaakseni viimevuoden puolella syyskuussa, ja ajattelin että mikähän tässä oikein nyt kestää kuin näin tuhottoman kauan kestää aktivointi. Mutta lopulta tämänvuoden puolella tunnukset aktivoitiin. 
> 
> Itse toivoisin ainakin, että tunnusten "hyväksymistä" hieman nopeutettaisiin.. Naapurifoorumilla tunnustenhyväksyntä tapahtuu vähän nopeammin..


5 - kuukautta.  :Tongue: 

/niinekas/

----------


## lkrt

Minulla kesti kuusi kuukautta ja luulin, että se oli pitkä aika.  :Laughing:  Ilmeisesti ei. Jos ylläpidolla ei ole mahdollisuutta tehdä aktivointeja, voisi tehtävän luovuttaa eteenpäin esimerkiksi moderaattorille, sillä vuotta lähentelevät rekisteröintiajat eivät todellakaan ole hyvän foorumin merkki.

----------


## ultrix

Onneksi rekisteröidyin itse jo vuonna 2005 enkä muista mitään viivettä silloin olleen. Hyväksyttävän viiveen pitäisi olla enintään yksi työpäivä.

----------


## sm3

Myös foorumilta pois pääsyn helppous tai vaikeus vaihtelee. Joidenkin tunnus poistetaan heti pyynnön jälkeen ja osan ei poisteta ollenkaan useankaan pyynnön jälkeen. Tiedä sitten mikä syynä.

Oma tunnukseni aktivointiin aika pikaisesti jos oikein muistan.

----------


## bussifriikki

Aikoinaan kun liityin foorumille, ei muistaakseni ollut kauhean pitkää viivettä. Yli puolen vuoden odotus on kyllä aika kohtuutonta.

----------


## Tompsoni

Itse odottelin melkein kaksi kuukautta, yllättävän kauan sai odottaa.

----------


## akilep

Kaksi vuotta odottelin tunnuksen aktivoitumista. Nyt rekisteröidyin uudelleen ja homma sujuikin parissa päivässä.

----------


## killerpop

Taisi olla noin 30 sekuntia. Ei mitenkään kohtuuton aika  :Cool:

----------


## Karosa

Oliskohan päivä mennyt kun omani aktivoitiin, eli voisin sanoa että ei kauaa..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Prompter

Oman tunnukseni aktivointiin meni noin puoli vuotta  :Sad:

----------


## Vereora

> Oliskohan päivä mennyt kun omani aktivoitiin, eli voisin sanoa että ei kauaa..


Noh kaikki eivät ole niin onnekkaita. Jotenkin tuntuu kun asiaa miettii, että ylläpidolla ei ole minkäänlaista halua saada uusia jäseniä foorumille.

----------


## Karosa

> että ylläpidolla ei ole minkäänlaista halua saada uusia jäseniä foorumille.


No sanotaanko näin, että voisin kuvitella ylläpidon katsovan kaksi kertaa kenet ottaa foorumille, ja kenet ei. Minusta tuntuu että, jonkinlaista taustatutkimusta (voidaan ehkä tehdä) ken tietää. Ainoastaan vko ja kuukanko osaavat tähän vastata.  :Cool:  En nyt tarkoita tuolla sitä, ettäkö joitain ihmisiä syrjittäisiin, vaan ettei tule mitään roskapostibotteja eikä muita häiriköitä.

----------


## Nak

> Minusta tuntuu että, jonkinlaista taustatutkimusta (voidaan ehkä tehdä) ken tietää.


Luulen, että jos näin olisi, foorumilla ei ehkä olisi käyty "Cityväylä" ketjun (ja mikäs se alunperäinen ketju olikaan) tyylisiä keskusteluja lainkaan.  :Frown:  Roskapostibotin tunnistaa kai helpoiten siitä että tunnus on yleensä muotoa "kdlwlsog37" ja nimi vähintään yhtä selkeää kieltä  :Wink:  
Otaksuisin, että foorumin ylläpitäjä ei ole niin aktiivinen täällä enää, kun mitä on ollut aikojen alussa, kun sisään on päässyt puolessa minuutissa  :Wink:

----------


## Vereora

No jos se kerran aktiivisuudesta olisi kiinni, olisi lisä moderaattorin etsintä kaveriksi paikallaan. Muutenkin tämän kokoisella foorumilla on yleensä useampia moderaattoreita.

----------


## kuukanko

Ylläpito hyväksyy uudet käyttäjät, ei moderaattori.

----------


## Koala

Jos ylläpitäjää ei niinsanotusti enää kiinnosta, olisiko valtasuhteita aika muuttaa? Ylläpitäjään ei myöskään saa mitään yhteyttä mitenkään. Tai ainakaan vastausta ei koskaan saa.

----------


## Toni Lassila

Minullakin meni 7 kuukautta. : PP

----------

